# Gas pump always shuts off when I attempt to fill up



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like the neck vent hole is plugged.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Have you tried pulling ot out of the fill tube a little. I've had vehicles where this was helpful.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

It sounds like the Evaporative System is blocked. Is the check engine light on?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

motown401--IF this makes you feel any better: I have a 2007 GMC Sierra that has done this from day one. The dealer(s) I have taken it to tell me that it's just the way it is on this truck. Other owners of '07 and '08 GMC/Chevrolet trucks tell me that they have the same problem. I try to put the nozzle in just enough to get the gas in, but sometimes this will let it spray out, so I'm careful with it. NO WAY have I found a way to just put the nozzle in and let the gas go. Even putting in gas slow will sometimes make it back up and shut off. Most of the stations in my area have the "thingy" removed from the nozzle to allow the handle to stay on anyway. I have been under the truck and there is a vent line from the tank back to the fill pipe, and it is not plugged. Find a solution to this problem and post it please. Thanks, David


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Do these vehicles have an anti-siphon device in the gas intake? If so, that will sometimes make it hard to fill the tank with gas without the nozzle shutting off.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I had an 89 F-150, a 88 F-250 diesel that Both did the Same thing,... 
Dribbling fuel into them was about all they'd take,..
But only 1 tank on each truck, both the front tanks were the Problem,...
I tried about Everything.... It seems Ford put Too many bends in some fill-pipes,+ it causes a backwash effect...
My 96 F250 diesel Doesn't do it,... Thank you Ford...


----------



## motown401 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes the check engine light is on quite often. But it goes out after a minute or so. The only way I fill the tank is dribble the fuel in. I have also tried to pull the nozzle back a little, but I get the same results.


----------

